# what shaft



## big rich (May 3, 2007)

hi.

i'm looking to purchase the titleist 585 h (19 degree) but not sure which shaft to go for so looking for some help!

i currently have the grafalloy pro launch 65s in my driver and 3 wood and have dynamic gold light s300 in my irons.

i was considering the Aldila NV 85 Hybrid initially but then looking at Titleist 4175 as i thought it might be more silimar to my woods but notice on the titleist web site it says for a smooth tempo....mine is more of a big hitting faster tempo.

which would you suggest?

big rich (8 handicap)


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

If you are into the Grafalloy shafts they also have a Prolaunch Hybrid shaft. I just ordered 3 of them from Golfsmith for $36 apiece..


----------

